# house of balsa kits



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone use any of these kits offered by house of balsa? I'm interested in the Silverton Station. How good are they? This will be my first wood building kit. Thnaks for the help...


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've built most of the HOB kits for my indoor layout. However, I'm not sure that they would hold up well outdoors. 



They are very well done. All parts are complete, and the instructions are complete and easy to follow. 



Here's the station, built per the instructions except that I've renamed it "Sammamish Station"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Indoor only definetly, they are very good kits and go together very well. I have 3 and I really like them.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replies. I should have said in my post that these were going on my indoor layout. Stanman - station looks great. I have a shelf layout so building flats are going to be a must in most locations. These HOB kits fit the bill and the wallet.. Thanks for the help all...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some pics: 
























I built up the platform on the station


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

You can find my other HOB kits scattered around my wall layout:


http://www.stanstrains.com/WallLayout.htm


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Nice buildings! I ordered my station today. If all goes well I'd like to purchase the Saloon and Hotel. Looks like they would fit well on my shelf layout. I see the CA in one of the pictures. Is this what you used to assemble the buildings? Thanks for the help. When I placed my order the gentlemen told me they were going to release a few new buildings soon...


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I used CA. HOB sells it too.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize HOB sold 1:24 scale buildings. I've built a couple of their planes and those kits are very good. It looks like the buildings kits are very good also. 
Dave


----------

